# St. Paddys Day Damage



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Got a wee bit of a headache this morning so I am trying to jot down every adult beverage I consumed yesterday and I am astonished at how much it was.

1 4 pack of Guinness Cans while talking to Tony Brooklyn in the phone
2 24 oz cans Miller Lite
4 pints of Green Beer at the tavern down the road
1 shot Jameson
1 Stella Artois Pint at another bar
1 Bud light bottle at another bar
1 pint of Green Beer at the bar down the road as I headed home
1 kamikaze shot
8 Black and Tans when I got home
1 glass of red wine before bed.

Ouch...............


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope you were not driving........


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

huskers said:


> Hope you were not driving........


agreed.. how did you get from bar to bar?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I walked to the bar down the road, my buddy took us to the other places. I will not operate anything other than my microwave if I am drinking. Too much to lose.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ouch!
I would have been out cold after 1/2 the list!
Hope you had a good time!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I used to drink that much.........Those days are behind me thank god.

I don't get anything out of consuming that much alcohol other than feeling like shit the next day.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank god this is a one time out of the year thing for me typically.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

You are friggin wounded, brother. Work this morning? Hope not. Dr. Brian's advice - Drink a Coke, then 3 glasses of water, and eat something greasy. 

It's fun to point and giggle at other peoples' hangovers.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

huskers said:


> I used to drink that much.........Those days are behind me thank god.
> 
> I don't get anything out of consuming that much alcohol other than feeling like shit the next day.


Same here.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

B-daddy said:


> You are friggin wounded, brother. Work this morning? Hope not. Dr. Brian's advice - Drink a Coke, then 3 glasses of water, and eat something greasy.
> 
> It's fun to point and giggle at other peoples' hangovers.


Yup, was up at 7 45 and working today. No hangover thankfully, just a little headache. Got lucky I guess. No more to drink for the next few weeks.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I worked at the bar yesterday.. Before work took 3 redbreast 15yr shots.. Then while working I had like 6 Jamison shots, 3 car bombs, some other shot, and after work I had 1 bud light aluminum bottle, and a glass of redbreast 15yr when I got home..

BTW I'm a bouncer, so its not like I do much. Lol


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel your pain buddy, 3/4 of a fifth 151 and a six pack of Guinness.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

For some reason the first post reminds me of this part of a Dave Chappelle stand up...

Dave Chappelle - White People - YouTube


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like my old days! Well hell actually sounds pretty close to the trip I took to Savannah last year!

Although I can say you seem to be doing better than I would! I behaved...6 pack of Guinness and two Jameson on the rocks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Got a wee bit of a headache this morning so I am trying to jot down every adult beverage I consumed yesterday and I am astonished at how much it was.
> 
> 1 4 pack of Guinness Cans while talking to Tony Brooklyn in the phone
> 2 24 oz cans Miller Lite
> ...


Glad to see our long conversation didn't cause you to break stride lol!
Yeah i got a little headache today as well only hurts when i laugh.
Only Problem is i have been laughing all day.
Glad to hear you had a nice celebration.


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

HIM said:


> For some reason the first post reminds me of this part of a Dave Chappelle stand up...
> 
> Dave Chappelle - White People - YouTube


Hopefully there was no carrot-rectum action last night haha


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a hell of a night. I stopped day drinking after 10 guiness.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I have a great hangover cure.... 

While I was in Nicaragua a little over a week ago, one night I met up with a certain cigar maker that shall remain anonymous, who filled me full of Flor de Cana rum. When the rum was gone, we went to the Buchanan's 18yr... The next day was nothing short of nightmarish... See, the birds in the atrium that the hotel rooms surround wake you at the butt-crack of dawn. After they go off, I cannot go back to sleep for whatever reason. Normally this is not a problem, but in Nica it is... Seeing as I went to bed after 2 am, this did not help. Every morning we were there, I would lay there in the bed with blood hot eyes after their morning concert ended, wanting nothing more than to kill birds.
I limped out of the room The Walking Dead style at 8'ish as the itinerary demanded. We headed to the factory, get there, get two shots of Cuban Coffee, & am met with the staunch smell of ammonia emanating from the tobacco as we head in for the tour. 2O min in, & I'm feeling sprite!!! It was almost magical!

So here's my remedy... Take a towel. Spray the issshhh out of it with Windex. Take the towel, & place it over your face. Leave on until hangover is gone, or you pass out. :thumb:

I am sure this took care of the problem


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm I haven't heard of this one before Jason...although when hungover I feel im ready to try anything!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

RayJax said:


> Hmm I haven't heard of this one before Jason...although when hungover I feel im ready to try anything!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

:drinking:

Point taken!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets see... probably around 15-18 pints of green miller lite, 3-5 car bombs, 2 shots of jameson, and a shot of baileys. 

Thank god I work 2nd shift.


----------

